# Healing Time for Spay



## BaileyD (May 11, 2008)

Hello everyone! My first post but I've been viewing for quite sometime.

I have a yorki-mix, about 6 pounds and 4 months old. She got spayed on Tues, and I'm a bit concerned about the "wound". You can clearly make out the incision which isn't a big deal, but when she rolls over on her back to get scratches, then tries to get up, the strain makes it bulge it. Almost as if those stiches better hold or else her belly's going to pop! Is this normal? 

I've followed all the home after care closes- no licking, minimal playing, staying dry, etc. We're going on day 5 since the operation and "the bulge" is still showing. No abnormal redness or discharge has occurred.

I'd appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Remember that there are internal sutures as well, and those will dissolve slowly in time. When I've had girls spayed in the past, there has usually been a lumpy bulge under the visible incision. That will gradually diminish and go away. If there is no redness, irritation, oozing or feverish-feeling (excessive) warmth, and she is acting/eating/pottying normally, I wouldn't worry.

Keep doing what you are doing and she should be fine!


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Sounds like she is just fine everything takes time to return to normal.as long as there is no redness swelling or puss you are just fine


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Most vets do a follow up appointment around 2 weeks post-surgery so you can ask more questions then. But it sounds pretty normal.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

From what you describe it sounds normal. If you have any questions at all I'm sure your vet won't mind looking at the incision just to be sure. I know my vet would rather see them sooner than later if any problems at all. There should be no fee, it's just a look see to make sure all is okay.


----------

